# Wasgau mit Moose?



## Moose (9. September 2006)

Hallo Freunde des Bikesports.

Moose plant wie schonmal erwähnt einen Ausflug nach D.land. Vielleicht mit einem Wasgau-Revival verbunden .... . Wollte eigentlich in St.Wendel starten, kann dem MTB Sport nicht entfliehen, habe hier in N-wegen an zwei Marathons teilgenommen und bin ganz weit oben gelandet. Habe einen Sponsor (habe ein Bike bekommen ... aber fahre weiterhin mit dem Storck)  . 

Jaja, so viel ist passiert ...
Habe ein bisschen Heimweh ab und zu. Vermisse Euch und das Saarland. 

Ist von Euch jemand in Wasgau dabei?


----------



## crazyeddie (9. September 2006)

ja kann das sein? die moose schreibt nach jahrzehnten mal wieder, und drei stunden lang fällt das niemandem auf? da lass ich doch mal schöne grüße da. wasgau werde ich aber nicht fahren, ich habe die saison eigentlich schon abgehakt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (10. September 2006)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Ist von Euch jemand in Wasgau dabei?



Wenn du da fährst, fahr ich sogar Wasgau mit! 
Wir vermissen dich doch auch!!! 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (10. September 2006)

Ja das ist doch mal cool! Hab Donnerstag versucht Kathe für den Wasgau zu überreden. Dabei sind wir auf moose zu spechen gekommen und haben beide gedacht, wäre doch echt cool mit moose den Wasgau zu fahren!


----------



## Moose (10. September 2006)

Da werde ich doch gleich mal nach Flugtickets suchen!!!



Ich komme dann voraussichtlich ein paar Tage früher und/ oder reise ein paar Tage später wieder ab. Kann ich damit rechnen, dass ich mit ein paar lokalen Guides die "alten" Trails abfahren kann?
Ich plane eine Woche MTB im Saarland mit 10-20 Norwegern nächstes Frühjahr, da können wir schonmal üben!!!


----------



## scotty23 (10. September 2006)

Hi Moose,

wäre sehr schön wenn Du deine Drohung war machst  
Muss mich dann wohl doch noch schnell anmelden.

Sag Bescheid wann Du hier landest. 

ciao
scotty23


----------



## Moose (10. September 2006)

yippieh ! ! !​


----------



## scotty23 (10. September 2006)

echt gail das

aber mit Fully bist Du bestimmt gar nicht mehr zu halten


----------



## leeqwar (10. September 2006)

hey, was eine schöne überraschung !

mir geht es zwar ähnlich wie crazyeddie, die saison neigt sich dem ende zu und die luft ist raus. aber für ein moose-revival würde ich ruhemonatstechnisch alles wieder auf den kopf stellen. ich bin für alle schandtaten bereit...


----------



## Wiseman (10. September 2006)

Da ich meinen diesjährigen Saison-Höhepunkt mal wieder auf die Nikolaustour lege und Moose im Lande ist, sehe ich zu, dass ich beim Wasgau auch dabei bin.  

Hoffentlich bis die Tage dann.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (11. September 2006)

Yes, please!!!

Das wird ja immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (11. September 2006)

Da habe ich aber Glück, dass ich schon angemeldet bin. 
Wahrscheinlich wird in Kürze die maximale Teilnehmerzahl erreicht sein.  

Freue mich schon darauf Dich wieder zu sehen.


----------



## Moose (14. September 2006)

Flug ist schon fast gebucht (noch nicht fest, aber fast!). 

Freu mich so
Hoffe das klappt mit ein paar Tagen/ Touren rund SB.


----------



## Einheimischer (14. September 2006)

Natürlich klappt das!!! Ich werde in den paar Tagen verm. meinen gesammten Trainingsrückstand 2006 aufhohlen - mir fehlen übrigens so um die 4-5000 Km.  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (14. September 2006)

dann kann moose sich ja den flug sparen und du fährst sie abholen


----------



## Moose (15. September 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> dann kann moose sich ja den flug sparen und du fährst sie abholen


Ohne Witz ... an die Option habe ich schon gedacht  

@Einheimischer: treffen wir und auf Höhe Flensburg??


----------



## Einheimischer (15. September 2006)

Ähm, ok das wären dann hin- und zurück ca. 2000 Km - bei meinem derzeitigen Leistungsvermögen brauch in etwa 2-3 Monate um die Strecke zurückzulegen. Wenn wir uns also beeilen, sind wir rechtzeitig zur Kirkler Nikolaustour hier  

Grüße. 

P.s.: mein Orientierungssinn hat sich im übrigen auch noch nicht signifikant verbessert - es kann also gut sein, dass ich eher Atlantis wiederfinde als in Flensburg anzukommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (20. September 2006)

Ok, ich fliege ...

Habe Tickets gebucht. Jetzt weiss ich noch nicht, ob ich vor Wasgau in SB campiere (Bike-Holiday!) oder nach Wasgau. 
... voraussichtlich danach ... wenn mich denn jemand mit nach hause nimmt (also nach SB!!!)

Freue mich tierisch!


----------



## Wiseman (20. September 2006)

Ich kann dir eine "Ferienwohnung" anbieten  ohne Witz.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2006)

Wär ja auch eine Schande Moose im Oktober drausen zu lassen! In meiner Behausung ist zwar neben meiner Freundin, 2 Katzen unzähligen Bikes und 007ike beim Mittagskaffee  kaum noch Platz, aber im Notfall kann ich dir 1-2m² freimachen.  

Grüße.


----------



## Moose (21. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Wär ja auch eine Schande Moose im Oktober drausen zu lassen! In meiner Behausung ist zwar neben meiner Freundin, 2 Katzen unzähligen Bikes und 007ike beim Mittagskaffee  kaum noch Platz, aber im Notfall kann ich dir 1-2m² freimachen.
> 
> Grüße.



1-2qm horizontal oder vertical??


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2006)

"Ferienwohnung" hätte ich auch im Angebot. Für horizontalen wie vertikalen Gebrauch. Leider ist St.Wendel etwas abseits von Saarbrücken.


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2006)

Moose schrieb:


> 1-2qm horizontal oder vertical??



Schon horizontal, nach oben hin hab ich noch reichlich Platz  

Grüße.


----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Wenn du da fährst, fahr ich sogar Wasgau mit!
> Wir vermissen dich doch auch!!!
> 
> Grüße.


Ich kenne zwar Moose nicht, bin aber trotzdem wieder dabei  Aber wehe, Du bringst schlechtes Wetter mit nach Lemberg   

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## dubbel (25. September 2006)

seit wann ist moose im horizontalen gewerbe?


----------



## 007ike (25. September 2006)

............im vertikalen?
dubbel du hast das was nicht richtig gelesen! Also nochmal lesen!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar Moose nicht, bin aber trotzdem wieder dabei  Aber wehe, Du bringst schlechtes Wetter mit nach Lemberg
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



Du weist doch, wenn Engel reisen... 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> ...wenn Engel reisen...
> 
> Grüße.


...wird geknippst ...ich darf mal eben an die Fotosession auf der Autobahn nach Orscholz erinnern. Aber dafür war das Wetter fein  Vielleicht treffen wir uns vor dem Start mal kurz  !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Einheimischer (25. September 2006)

Ohja, ich erinnere mich. Wir waren zum Glück nicht betroffen - jedenfalls hab ich nix mehr von leeqwar diesbezüglich gehört.
Wäre schön wenn wir uns dort treffen!

Grüße.


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. September 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...wird geknippst ...ich darf mal eben an die Fotosession auf der Autobahn nach Orscholz erinnern. Aber dafÃ¼r war das Wetter fein  Vielleicht treffen wir uns vor dem Start mal kurz  !?
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe
> Ralph



und gelÃ¶hnt...
116km (nach abzug toleranz) 3punkte 100,60â¬ kostete der morgendliche spaÃ...ich dachte ich bin auf der autobahn...

bietet jemand mehr ?

btw: beste grÃ¼Ãe an axel ziemann (sachbearbeiter im amt fÃ¼r ordnungswidrigkeiten merzig) und den aufmerksamen phm dÃ¶rr, der irgendwie ortskundiger war als ich...

joe
morgen frÃ¼h nach st.wendel nehm ich ne andere strecke...


----------



## rpo35 (29. September 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> und gelöhnt...
> 116km (nach abzug toleranz) 3punkte 100,60 kostete der morgendliche spaß...ich dachte ich bin auf der autobahn...


Ich hab nicht mal die Post bekommen


----------



## leeqwar (29. September 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> morgen früh nach st.wendel nehm ich ne andere strecke...



allerdings sei der hinweis gestattet, dass auf der b41 sowohl nördlich auch als südlich von sankt wendel durchaus gerne mal schnappschüsse gemacht werden.

ich würde an deiner stelle lieber 110 km, aber ohne punkte fahren


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Oktober 2006)

Ich wollte mal darauf hinweisen, dass die Anmeldung zum Wasgau Marathon nur noch gegen Nachmeldegebühr in Höhe von 5 Euro (Gesamt 32 Euro) und ohne Anspruch auf das Starterpaket, bis spätestens 12.10. möglich ist.
Jeglichen Kommentar hierzu verkneif ich mir mal - hab genug Schimpfe in letzter Zeit kassiert  
Wer also mitfahren möchte und noch nicht angemeldet ist, sollte sich relativ zügig anmelden.

Grüße.


----------



## Christina (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bevor ihr euch jetzt alle beim Wasgau-Marathon anmeldet, noch eine kurze traurige Info: Es kann gut sein, dass Moose nicht ins Saarland kommen kann. Ihre Mutter ist völlig überraschend gestorben. Beerdigung war am Samstag und Moose ist deshalb gerade in Spanien.  
Krebs ist einfach verdammt hinterhältig.

Ohne weitere Worte - Grüße,

Christina


----------



## rpo35 (2. Oktober 2006)

Christina schrieb:


> ...Krebs ist einfach verdammt hinterhältig...


Wem sagst du das...mein Paps kämpft noch


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Oktober 2006)

Hmm, dass ist natürlich bitter. Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann das nachempfinden, wir hatten in der Verwandtschaft auch einen Sterbefall wegen Krebs  ging alles erschreckend schnell.

Mein aufrichtiges Beileid.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Moose (3. Oktober 2006)

Versprecht mir, dass wir das nachholen!
Ich plane dann mal Mai nächsten Jahres.
Werde zwar nach Deutschland nächste Woche, dann aber nur nach Ulm. Am 13.10. wieder nach Spanien.
... nehme das MTB mit, als Therapie sozusagen.

54 Jahre, kein Befund bei der Untersuchung im August. Tot am 23.9..
Sie war mein Held, und Helden sind unsterblich.

Gracias a la vida!


----------



## 007ike (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Moose
Auch mein aufrichtiges Beileid!


----------



## Limit83 (3. Oktober 2006)

Ich möchte mich anschließen! Auch mein Beileid!


----------



## scotty23 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Moose,

auch von meiner Seite mein aufrichtiges Beileid !

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2006)

Moose schrieb:


> ...Ich plane dann mal Mai nächsten Jahres...


 Du meinst sicher Saarschleife !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (3. Oktober 2006)

Moose schrieb:
			
		

> Versprecht mir, dass wir das nachholen!
> Ich plane dann mal Mai nächsten Jahres.



Versprochen! Du weisst, dass du hier jederzeit willkommen bist!!!

Grüße.


----------



## popeye_mzg (3. Oktober 2006)

Beileid Moose, auch wenn ich dich nicht kenne ....


----------



## leeqwar (4. Oktober 2006)

auch von mir herzliches beileid. musste vor wenigen wochen im nahen verwandtenkreis auch die erfahrung machen, dass es bei der krankheit sehr schnell gehen kann.

wenn du nächste woche wider erwarten begleitung fürs "therapeutische biken" suchst, weiss du ja, wo du uns findest.

ansonsten freu ich mich auch auf den mai !


----------



## Oberaggi (4. Oktober 2006)

Auch von mir Beileid.

Bin "Dank" Krebs auch schon einige Zeit Vollwaise.


----------



## Culcla (7. Oktober 2006)

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Wasgau-Marathon aus Thalexweiler.
Fahre Samstag morgen hin.
Bei Interesse PM an Culcla.


----------



## rpo35 (10. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wem sagst du das...mein Paps kämpft noch


Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber mein Paps kämpft nicht mehr und es ist gut so  Den Wasgau Marathon müsst ihr aber leider genau deshalb ohne mich fahren.
2007 wird alles anders und ich werde dabei sein 

Ralph


----------



## Einheimischer (10. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich mal selbst und ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber mein Paps kämpft nicht mehr und es ist gut so  Den Wasgau Marathon müsst ihr aber leider genau deshalb ohne mich fahren.
> 2007 wird alles anders und ich werde dabei sein
> 
> Ralph



Auch dir mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Dieser Thread macht traurig!

Grüße.


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. Oktober 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Auch dir mein aufrichtiges Beileid. Dieser Thread macht traurig!
> 
> Grüße.



ein schwieriges aber auch wichtiges thema...der tod gehört mit zum leben dazu,für jeden von uns...wir müssen uns damit beschäftigen , aber auch loslassen können

das ist nie einfach,mein mitgefühl

joe


----------



## Edith L. (10. Oktober 2006)

Ups, 

da liest man mal so quer im Forum rum, findet nen Thread der vor Lebensfreude und Begeisterung nur so strotzt und dann nimmt das so ne Wendung! 

Auch mein Beileid!


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2006)

Dann mache ich mal den Anfang, den Thread wieder auf die richtige Bahn zu bringen.

Wer startet alles am Samstag auf welcher Strecke in Lemberg und hat Interesse an Fahrgemeinschaften und/oder Sammeltreffen vor dem Start?

@Oberaggi: Soll ich dich diesmal mitnehmen?

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (13. Oktober 2006)

Ich bin auch angemeldet und nehme wahrscheinlich die 85 km in Angriff.

@Wiseman: Ich fahre selber und nehme noch zwei Mandelbachtaler mit.
Danke für das Angebot


----------



## chris84 (13. Oktober 2006)

also ich werd wohl nicht am start sein  

keine Zeit, keine Kohle, Trainingspartner muss Arbeiten usw... vielleicht nächstes Jahr...

euch viel Spaß! es Wetter soll ja prima werden!


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2006)

Wir (007ike, snoopy, bene06 und ich) starten um 7:00 Uhr an der SM in Limbach. Geplant ist die kürzeste der langen Strecken, je nach Zustand kann man evtl. noch was drauflegen.

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

ich wäre dann auch gegen 7:00 Uhr an der SM in Limbach ... oder vielleicht doch nicht ??? 

WAS IST DENN SM??? Nicht das was ich jetzt denke ?? In Limbach??

gruß
scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (13. Oktober 2006)

*S*trassen*M*eisterei  Direkt Ortseingang rechts, ist ausgeschildert.

Grüße.


----------



## scotty23 (13. Oktober 2006)

Hallo EH,

ah o.k. dann bis morgen. 

thx
scotty


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2006)

Oleg war das ein Kampf, so blau gefahren hab ich mich noch nie! Tut ganz schön weh, wenn man ein 20Kg Kettler Bike mit voller Stvo-konformer Ausstattung ziehen lassen muss  Strecke war super, T-Shirt ist auch i.O., insgesamt schöne Verantaltung nur halt etwas (zu) teuer.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (14. Oktober 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Oleg war das ein Kampf, so blau gefahren hab ich mich noch nie! Tut ganz schön weh, wenn man ein 20Kg Kettler Bike mit voller Stvo-konformer Ausstattung ziehen lassen muss  Strecke war super, T-Shirt ist auch i.O., insgesamt schöne Verantaltung nur halt etwas (zu) teuer.
> 
> Grüße.



schließe mich da mal so an. War zwar gegen Ende auch blau gefahren, vom Kettlerrad wurde ich aber überholt 

war mal nett bikehumanumest kennen zu lernen!


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> ...war mal nett bikehumanumest kennen zu lernen!


Tja, das hätte ich auch mal ganz gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (14. Oktober 2006)

jo ganz schön stramm wars,vorallem die letzden 12km ich bin heute mindestens 834 mal gestorben.

aber geile strecke hat echt spass gemacht


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> war mal nett bikehumanumest kennen zu lernen!



ja stimmt, ich konnte zwar wegen akuter Atemnot nicht viel reden, aber sehr nett und fit ist der 

Grüße.


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tja, das hätte ich auch mal ganz gerne



das holen wir bestimmt irgendwann nach...

@ 007/einheimischer : tja nette saarländer unter sich...danke noch für das abfahrtstraining,solange ich sichtkontakt hatte... hab mir später im trail aufwärts klassisch einen stock ins hinterrad gezogen...schaltwerk in den messerspeichen geparkt... schaltauge war an der sollbruchstelle abgebrochen... nach reparatur ... nochmals tausend dank an den unbekannten scott fahrer,der mir mit seinem kettennieter ausgeholfen und mir zusätzlich sein kettenschloß gegeben hat... beim versuch heimzufahren stellte ich aber dann fest dass die kette dermaßen verdreht war, dass an ein schalten nicht mehr zu denken war...deshalb auch nochmal besten dank an den netten orgamitarbeiter, der mir das taxi zur halle gemacht hat...

also zum saisonschluß nochmal viele positive eindrücke, wie es auch funktionieren kann, wenn es mal alle nicht ganz so verbissen eilig haben...

ich find wasgau immer klasse...

joe
ps: seh grad : registrierte nutzer im moment :bikehumanumest, rpo35, Einheimischer, Limit83+, chris84, wimpy... wär ja ein nettes winterpokalteam ...apropos tut ihr euch das dieses jahr wieder an ???


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> das holen wir bestimmt irgendwann nach...


Ich sach mal Saarschleifen Marathon. Werde diesmal ganz sicher schon am Vortag anreisen !!


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Oktober 2006)

Das ist natürlich ärgerlich, ich wurde aber beim Wasgau Ma auch schon ins Ziel gefahren, irgendwie war damals meine Felge krumm - k.A. wieso   

Zum Winterpokal: an mir solls nicht liegen, hab diesen Winter ohnehin viel vor, wär aber dann meine WP Premiere, hab bisher nie mitgemacht.

Grüße.


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich sach mal Saarschleifen Marathon. Werde diesmal ganz sicher schon am Vortag anreisen !!



ich auch...und schön vorschriftsmässig langsam anreisen...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ich auch...und schön vorschriftsmässig langsam anreisen...
> 
> joe


Gebongt...mal schauen ob wir dann am Vorabend nicht mit ein paar Leuten was essen !? Einer der Locals wird da sicher gerne was organisieren. Oder wir treffen uns einfach zur Nudelparty...


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2006)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ...apropos tut ihr euch das dieses jahr wieder an ???


Ich hatte das eigentlich nicht vor, wollte sogar den ganzen Dezember pausieren


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hatte das eigentlich nicht vor, wollte sogar den ganzen Dezember pausieren



ich wollte den wp diesmal auch ganz relaxt angehen, wenn überhaupt...ist halt ne gelegenheit nette biker kennenzulernen, die man nicht von den eigenen trails schon kennt.

stundenlange punktejagd ist nicht mehr so angesagt, nachdem ich diese saison mit weniger fahren und etwas durchdachterem training mehr erreicht habe...

aber fahren werd ich trotzdem wieder bei jedem wetter, den virus werd ich einfach nicht los,und wenns geht nächstes jahr wasgau zum 11.mal...

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Oktober 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Gebongt...mal schauen ob wir dann am Vorabend nicht mit ein paar Leuten was essen !? Einer der Locals wird da sicher gerne was organisieren. Oder wir treffen uns einfach zur Nudelparty...



essen ???  da bin ich immer dabei... deshalb muß ich ja immer wieder aufs bike...zum kalorien abstrampeln

joe


----------



## chris84 (14. Oktober 2006)

wer hat da meinen Namen genannt?  

auch wenn ich beim Wasgau dieses Jahr net dabei sein konnte, Winterpokal is pflicht! kann man da eigentlich auch in zwei Teams mitglied sein? Weil primär bin ich schon in einem der Berkwerk-Teams mitglied...


----------



## tiegerbaehr (14. Oktober 2006)

Auch wenns am ursprünglichen Thema vorbeigeht: Hättet ihr noch Platz für nen Grufti bei eurem Winterpokal-Team? Fahr auch bei jedem Wetter )


----------



## Oberaggi (14. Oktober 2006)

Schön wars. Eine super Strecke mit allem was dazu gehört und eine nette Atmosphäre. Ist doch schön, wenn die Überholer nicht so verbissen sind, wie bei einem Rennen.
Aber anstrengend, das waren auf jeden Fall die längsten 85 km meines Lebens.  
Aber das hätte man ja auch vorher lesen können.


----------



## wimpy (15. Oktober 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Schön wars. Eine super Strecke mit allem was dazu gehört und eine nette Atmosphäre. Ist doch schön, wenn die Überholer nicht so verbissen sind, wie bei einem Rennen.
> Aber anstrengend, das waren auf jeden Fall die längsten 85 km meines Lebens.
> Aber das hätte man ja auch vorher lesen können.



dafür warst du aber auf den letzden kilometern noch recht flott unterwegs


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. Oktober 2006)

chris84 schrieb:


> wer hat da meinen Namen genannt?
> 
> auch wenn ich beim Wasgau dieses Jahr net dabei sein konnte, Winterpokal is pflicht! kann man da eigentlich auch in zwei Teams mitglied sein? Weil primär bin ich schon in einem der Berkwerk-Teams mitglied...



wird da was ohne mich ausgemacht????


----------



## Oberaggi (15. Oktober 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> dafür warst du aber auf den letzden kilometern noch recht flott unterwegs


Ich war auch überrascht, aber als mich an das neue Kettler Rad gewöhnt habe, lief's zum Schluss ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich war auch überrascht, aber als mich an das neue Kettler Rad gewöhnt habe, lief's zum Schluss ganz gut



 

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich musste den Wasgau Marathon leider nach einem Sturz und einem verbogenen Schaltauge sausen lassen. Die Treppen konnte ich dann doch nicht so schnell fahren wie ich war ... 

Trotzdem war es bis dahin eine schöne Veranstaltung.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## 007ike (16. Oktober 2006)

Treppen? Welche Treppen???


----------



## Limit83 (16. Oktober 2006)

Zum Thema WP: Wenn ihr einen Invaliden in der Gruppe haben wollt...


----------



## wimpy (16. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Treppen? Welche Treppen???




die treppen waren ziemlich zum schluss mitten im trail ich habe sie leider vorher nicht gesehen und bin sie unfreiwillig runtergefahren


----------



## Oberaggi (16. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Treppen? Welche Treppen???


Ich glaube er meint den Zuschauer Spot, wo man zu Fuß in den Trail einsteigen musste und wo es am Ende links eine Treppe und rechts einen dicken Baumstamm gab.
Aber Du hast recht, ich habe sie auch erst gesehen, als ich unten war. Hat halt etwas geruckelt.  

Die Treppen zum Schluss kurz vor bzw. schon in Lemberg haben einem wohl noch das Schlüsselbein gekostet.


----------



## Wiseman (16. Oktober 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Treppen? Welche Treppen???


Na die, die kurz vor der 2. Verpflegunsstelle kamen. Es ging eine Schleife über einen Berg, der Einstieg war sehr steil und man musste schieben. Dann unten ein Geländer und der Trail hat sich gegabelt. Rechts über einen Baumstamm und links über Treppen...

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich hoffe du hast dir nicht wehgetan? Wir haben den Baumstamm genommen, der war eigentlich gut zu fahren.

Grüße.


----------



## Scrat (16. Oktober 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:


> Ich glaube er meint den Zuschauer Spot, wo man zu Fuß in den Trail einsteigen musste und wo es am Ende links eine Treppe und rechts einen dicken Baumstamm gab.



Das müßte die Stelle am Hinterweidenthaler Teufelstisch gewesen sein - auf'm Höhenprofil könnte das die Keltenfeste gewesen sein.

Den Einstieg in den Trail hab' ich auch versucht zu fahren, naja, eher zu hüpfen - hat nicht geklappt  



Oberaggi schrieb:


> Die Treppen zum Schluss kurz vor bzw. schon in Lemberg haben einem wohl noch das Schlüsselbein gekostet.



Die Treppen hab' ich auch erst gesehen, als ich unten war 

Gruß an wimpy - irgendwann fahr' ich mal bei Euch mit, wenn ich mehr Kondition hab.

Servus, Thomas (Der Pälzer mit'm saarländische Rad...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (16. Oktober 2006)

> Wiseman schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Na die, die kurz vor der 2. Verpflegunsstelle kamen. Es ging eine Schleife über einen Berg, der Einstieg war sehr steil und man musste schieben. Dann unten ein Geländer und der Trail hat sich gegabelt. Rechts über einen Baumstamm und links über Treppen...
> ...



Hallo,

das war die Abfahrt vom Teufelstisch herunter. Bin letztes Jahr die Treppen gefahren, aber dieses Jahr hatte ich nur Stau auf den Trails.   

Ich fand den 13. Wasgau nicht so gut, weniger Trails als die Jahren zuvor!

Gruß
stonelebs


----------



## Scrat (16. Oktober 2006)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> das war die Abfahrt vom Teufelstisch herunter. Bin letztes Jahr die Treppen gefahren, aber dieses Jahr hatte ich nur Stau auf den Trails.



Ich hatte dieses Jahr die Gelegenheit, beides zu fahren 

Unten war mir langweilig, als ich auf den Rest meiner Leute gewartet hab 

Stau ging bei uns, wir sind aber erst gegen halb elf auf die 45 losgezockelt.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## Wiseman (17. Oktober 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dir nicht wehgetan? Wir haben den Baumstamm genommen, der war eigentlich gut zu fahren.
> 
> Grüße.


Nö, das Übliche halt, ein paar blaue Flecken und Schrammen aber ansonsten ok.
Die Treppen waren ja nicht schwer, es war nur das Ende  Ausserdem war ich zu weit links auf der Abfahrt um noch den Baumstamm zu nehmen.

Die Staus auf den Trails fand ich auch schrecklich, aber das kommt eben von der Masse der Teilnehmer und davon, dass die Kurzstreckler ohne Schleifen direkt auf die Strecke der anderen kommen, obwohl sie schon eine Stunde später starten. Zumindest kam es mir gegen 10:30 Uhr so vor.
Hat ja auch den Vorteil, dass man nie wirklich allein ist auf der Strecke.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## tvaellen (21. Oktober 2006)

Ich weiß, ich bin ein bisschen spät, aber dennoch die Nachfrage:
hat irgendjemand die 45er kurz&knackig Runde mit dem HAC oder 436M "aufgenommen" ? Ich hätte daran großes Interesse. 
Mein HAC ist kurz vor der Veranstaltung kaputt gegangen und lag am Tag des Marathons beim Händler   Falls ja: könnte er/sie mir die Tour als *.tur oder *.hrp Datei mailen ?

Gruss
Tvaellen


----------

